# Best Friend/Significant Other Passion



## slackette (Oct 23, 2009)

Although I am sure there is a thread like this already out there, I wanted to start my own Best Friend / Significant Other Passion thread.

This is one that goes out to that person that is always ready to ride with you, who always encourages and supports who, who laughs with you when you've fallen, who knows you're going to walk that same section of trail but always supports you anyways, who knows that you're going to need a break after that first nasty climb, the person who is willing to wait an hour while you try and retry the same section until you can clear it and maybe even the person who loves you the most.

I'm dedicating this thread to Mo0se (my fiance) because he just kicks ass.

Even though I can make my own choices and I am going to do what I want to do, he is the reason I am in this sport. He is the reason I've gone that extra mile, why I have lost all the weight I have lost and gained all the confidence I have. He is the reason I keep riding and keep trying. If there was ever a super supportive person award, he would win it. He has been patient and understanding, supportive and critical and best of all, he loves me for me.

To all the great guys and gals out there supporting your friend, or your lover, you rock!:thumbsup:

And now some awesome pictures by yours truly of my favorite person in the whole world:
















Can you go back and show me again? lol








Oh yea 








He is the Bass Master...








Yea... thats right.. I caught the fish because he put me in the perfect spot!
















Yea.. a couple of years ago I would have walked this.. but he was always waiting right at the side to catch me and now its like nothin 
























Woohoo!

















Thanks babe


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

awesome; nice post.
don't have anyone like that.


----------



## north20 (Nov 25, 2007)

The images of the both of you, and the words, remind me very much of a few threads I read 2 or 3 years ago when I used to haunt the Dirt Rag forums from time to time ...

Glad to see that's a passion that is still alive and well! 

:thumbsup: to you both.


----------



## north20 (Nov 25, 2007)

The images of the both of you, and the words, remind me very much of a few threads I read 2 or 3 years ago when I used to haunt the Dirt Rag forums from time to time ...

Glad to see that's a passion that is still alive and well! 

:thumbsup: to you both.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice! My wife and I are the same way. We ride together... but don't have any pics...  Will have to change this!


----------



## slackette (Oct 23, 2009)

Most of the pictures taken were with a Samsung Reclaim phone, an A900 phone and an old used digital camera. They may not hold the best pixel quantity but a quick look at any of them and we get lots of good memories. We now have a Canon Rebel XT that takes great pictures, and I will definitely post them  Just wanted to take a little time to show some appreciation. We have come a long way and he has been the best riding partner I could ask for. My quality of life has improved a lot


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks baby!! Very thoughtful of you... You know I would not have it any other way. I am proud of all the progress you have made. I have learned a few things along the way too. I appreciate you riding with me... Always will. You are my best friend.


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm gonna go vomit.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm gonna go vomit too... HAHA But sounds like you guys are happy, so that's all that matters!


----------



## Frogeye (Jul 10, 2010)

*I think I just.....*

Puked a little in the back of my throat. 

GJ you two


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

I just looked at the pix, didn't read the story, but anyway it's cool that you and your daughter enjoy mtn biking and fishing together!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice post!

My wife and I got a pretty big laugh out of your sig: 
"Man comes home to his wife with rope and says "tie me up and do whatever you want." So she ties him up and goes MTB'ing."


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

moonraker said:


> I just looked at the pix, didn't read the story, but anyway it's cool that you and your daughter enjoy mtn biking and fishing together!


Now THAT'S funny....

Rock


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Having a riding partner that enjoys the passion just as much as you do is a real jewel. Alot of us could only sit here and envy that... myself included!


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Some pics from last two weekends....


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

mo0se said:


> Some pics from last two weekends....
> View attachment 558581


Ooooooh...

Rainbows and everything!


----------



## breakingbryan (May 29, 2008)

I'm going to teach my girlfirend how to ride a bike. I'd love for her to come riding with me, but she never got the hang of it as a kid. She's a bit hesitant to learn because of bad experiences trying to as a kid, but hopefully with some good coaching she'll master it quickly.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*s/o and best friend*

Good combination. 
Kingdom trails


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

The best part of riding with your sweetie is the post ride shower :ihih:


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Sweet. (Ignore the pukers.)

My SO and I met via long-distance trail running, which we both still love. But riding with me in Crested Butte earlier this month has him all fired up about mountain biking, and shopping for a "better" mountain bike! So I'm hoping that our time together will soon include plenty o' trail riding! :thumbsup:


----------



## bmreal (Jun 18, 2010)

Great post,


My girlfriend has been my best backpacking partner, trail running partner and is now becoming my favorite person to ride with as well. I think I would puke if she wasn't there for me.

Hey breakingbyran, there is a fine line not to be crossed when "coaching" so proceed with caution.


----------



## LuMach (Jun 3, 2008)

moonraker said:


> I just looked at the pix, didn't read the story, but anyway it's cool that you and your daughter enjoy mtn biking and fishing together!












_"Sweet Statutory!"_


----------



## slackette (Oct 23, 2009)

Moonraker: I'm not his daughter, I am his fiance 

Nat: I heard a version of my signature as a joke once but it was opposite (Man comes home to wife, she has a sexy rope and is dressed in lingerie. Wife says to man 'I want you to tie me up and do whatever you want'. So the man ties her up and goes fishing) Lol. 

Breakingbryan: Just keep trying with your girlfriend and if you know any female riders, try to bring them along. As great as it may seem to ride with you and have you be supportive, a lot of women can excel a bit more in the beginning when riding with other women but you should definitely be by her side, encouraging her all the way  

Tmcchoron: Thank you for adding to thread! I love to see other couples enjoying biking together  It is awesome that you two have so much in common as far as hobbies/lifestyles are concerned  

Scorpionwoman, that is badass that you are getting him to ride, keep it up! We need all the mtbrs we can get! 

BMreal, it is wonderful to hear your girlfriend is starting to ride with you  Sports enjoyed together are great memories to be made. 

Oh and Jeffw, the post ride shower IS the best


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

My wife and I love riding together. These days its a bit difficult though. Two young kids keep us pretty busy, so riding together has fallen by the way side. On those rare days when we do get out together though, they're often the best ride in weeks. There's no rush to get home. There's no race through the woods/down the road. Its just all joy, for the both of us. 

nice post, and one with TRUE passion.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

~martini~ said:


> My wife and I love riding together. These days its a bit difficult though. Two young kids keep us pretty busy, so riding together has fallen by the way side. On those rare days when we do get out together though, they're often the best ride in weeks. There's no rush to get home. There's no race through the woods/down the road. Its just all joy, for the both of us.


I hear that. We're in the same situation.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

From last night...


----------



## Dankie (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is my favorite riding partner! She may not be the fastest but there is no one I'd rather have a mid-ride smooch with










Sometimes she needs a little encouragement:















[/URL][/IMG]

Most of the time she is all smiles and sometimes carries the camelbak:








[/URL][/IMG]

The best part is we always crack each other up!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Dankie said:


> Here is my favorite riding partner! She may not be the fastest but there is no one I'd rather have a mid-ride smooch with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure beats the heck out of riding with a bunch of guys in plum smugglers right?
Having FUN is the most important part of our rides... not distance versus time.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

No such luck. My wife works in biotech and is a workaholic. At times I think she’s married to her job. Good thing I’m unemployed, since my two boys (4 and 5.5 years old) need lots of “dude time” that mommy apparently is unable to provide. Both boys like to ride their bikes on the trails with me though.


----------



## Coop29 (Apr 20, 2008)

mo0se said:


> From last night...
> 
> View attachment 558951
> 
> ...


No kidding- Slaughter Pen Hollow. I was finishing my ride up with a couple of guys when you guys were getting started on Seed Tick. Prob the only reason I remember is b/c your wife is on a Virtue. I had one last season- great bike and perfect for the SPH trails.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Coop29 said:


> No kidding- Slaughter Pen Hollow. I was finishing my ride up with a couple of guys when you guys were getting started on Seed Tick. Prob the only reason I remember is b/c your wife is on a Virtue. I had one last season- great bike and perfect for the SPH trails.


You should speak up next time you see us there.


----------



## Big Nodge (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice thread, my wife has been a trooper as we get into mountain biking together. We're both noobs, but I used to ride when I was a kid so I usually take the lead. If I yell back that she might want to walk a section that I just cleaned, she takes it as a personal challenge and powers through. Gotta love that attitude, we're having a blast.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*A fun ride*

She had fun.. So did I! :thumbsup:


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*A few more*


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you guys from Kansas? A couple of those pics remind me quite a bit of the River Trail in Lawrence and Clinton Lake.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

my wife and I hitting the trails on our recent Hawaii vacation. she's still a beginner, but I hope she gets more skilled. I wish she could get out with me more, but her job is very demanding with on-call hours, so on those nights, she has to stay home, even though half the time she never gets a call.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> my wife and I hitting the trails on our recent Hawaii vacation. she's still a beginner, but I hope she gets more skilled. I wish she could get out with me more, but her job is very demanding with on-call hours, so on those nights, she has to stay home, even though half the time she never gets a call.


Positive encouragement is all it takes.. congrats on having the wife out there with you..we are lucky. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frac (Mar 12, 2007)

The only friend I have the NEVER complains when we ride. He's downright PISSED when i don't take him riding (which is seldom).










The post ride shower is overrated, we prefer swimming in the lake.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

GPRider08 said:


> Are you guys from Kansas? A couple of those pics remind me quite a bit of the River Trail in Lawrence and Clinton Lake.


We moved from Kansas 2 years ago.. to Arkansas. Those pics are from Arkansas... I do have some LRT and Clinton pics though. I have some
Landahl, Kill Creek, BRP, as well.


----------



## bulletboy (Sep 6, 2004)

The summer we met:









Tsali:









Spring of 2006:









King of the Hammers February 2009:









Went for a walk: November 2009: (She was 6 months pregnant)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mo0se said:


> Positive encouragement is all it takes.. congrats on having the wife out there with you..we are lucky. :thumbsup:


positive encouragement has only got my wife so far. I think she'd do well riding with other women who could give her that encouragement and advice. but otherwise, it seems to work better to just let her do it on her own and figure things out at her own pace.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> positive encouragement has only got my wife so far. I think she'd do well riding with other women who could give her that encouragement and advice. but otherwise, it seems to work better to just let her do it on her own and figure things out at her own pace.


Whatever it takes... you should know her better than anybody.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

slackette said:


> Oh and Jeffw, the post ride shower IS the best


Add the shower beer, and it's even better


----------



## Roasted (Feb 8, 2009)

Mannnnn... some very lucky people in this thread. Every girl I've dated has shown either zero interest or a complete dislike in biking whatsoever. Kind of a bummer when you think the world of someone yet you have to play the 101 question game in regard to why you want a new part or upgrade and why the current one isn't good enough, etc. For the obvious reasons as well as many others undisclosed in this post, nothing as of yet has worked out.

Someday I'll find somebody who understands. :thumbsup:


----------



## gergroy (Aug 3, 2010)

when i first started dating my girlfriend she was riding around town on a semi-busted sears freespirit. at that point i hadn't really done any mountain biking myself, but had been riding road bike for 6 or 7 years. i still remember the first real ride that we did, a twelve mile loop with a pretty good climb. she was tired and panting at the top, but she didn't stop and didn't complain. a year and a half later she was ready to drop more than a grand on a new specialized road bike. then, we moved to flagstaff together (all starting with a december grand canyon river trip!) and i got a mountain bike about 3 months in to our stay. she soon followed. we both recently upgraded our bikes, and have been consistently upgrading our bods. i love going out and having a good old fashioned hammerfest with the dudes, but there is something great about getting in a good long ride with my lady, or even just a quickie to catch the sunset (we have the amazing good fortune of having singletrack immediately across the street from our house. a couple of weeks ago we dragged her to dolores to ride a section of the colorado trail, which she handled like a champ, and last weekend we both did our first race together. i was super happy to get second in my age group and eighth overall in my class, but she got all the glory! she wound up as the overall winner in her category :thumbsup: she's always a good sport too when rides get a little on the long/brutal side. its good to see a bunch of other people that have someone that they can share the passion with! we're so lucky!


----------



## Szymon (Mar 12, 2007)

Wonderful stories and pics. Keep them coming!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> my wife and I hitting the trails on our recent Hawaii vacation. she's still a beginner, but I hope she gets more skilled. I wish she could get out with me more, but her job is very demanding with on-call hours, so on those nights, she has to stay home, even though half the time she never gets a call.


Nate, she may be a beginner but she's a great rider and awesome attitude. I totally enjoyed riding with you guys. Look forward to more opps to ride.

Aloha,
g


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

My best friend/significant other/partner etc, etc....20 yrs together and counting ! MTB and other activities...Consumate weekend warriors, other couples welcome !:thumbsup:


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

This is the most awful thread i have ever seen.








 

Sheepo


----------



## seth586 (May 11, 2010)

My view for 70+ miles a day


----------



## coiler-d (Sep 2, 2004)

My wife of over ten years, by far my best friend and favorite riding partner. Even though she might not be a high flyer, on any given day she may be faster than I am and on every day she is more fit!


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

coiler-d said:


> My wife of over ten years, by far my best friend and favorite riding partner. Even though she might not be a high flyer, on any given day she may be faster than I am and on every day she is more fit!


Heh, reminds me of my wife.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Props not to the gents with so's who ride, but props to the ladies! I think I'd better go learn to knit or something now, I feel underachieved.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

This thread is so nauseating.

I

LOVE

it.

:thumbsup:

I wish I had some pics to share. This whole mountain biking thing has been one of the best things my husband and I have discovered as a couple. Starting out I had a higher skill level but his fitness was better. We've coached each other and it's starting to even out. I love the thrilled look on his face when he pauses to wait for me at the top of a climb only to find out he didn't need to. (_What are you doing? GO!)_ I love the thrilled look on his face when he clears a techy section that he declared _impossible!_ on the previous ride or when he rides over a log that he used to have to stop and lift his bike over. Teaching him to bunny hop or ride over logs was pure joy. It won't be long before he's whooping my *ss on that stuff and I'll need to work harder to catch up again. Maybe by then I'll be shouting _passing on your left!_ on the climbs and it'll be his turn to work harder too.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, I managed to scare the crap out of my wife, shortly after we met, which made for a long hiatus before she hit the trails with gusto. Didn't mean to, and it was a long time ago, and she had no skills, or suspension, AND, 24" wheels. That rock garden just ate her alive.....

Fast forward 15 years. and we went back to the scene of the crime, this time, with our son in tow, as much for moral support, as kid pressure, "come on Mom, if I can do this, you can!" :thumbsup: 

She had a proper sized bike, with 26" wheels, and a fork that had enough travel to be useful. She was still nervous, but had been road riding for a year or two, so she understood balance, body position, had some lungs and legs, etc. About half way through, she uttered words that still ring in my heart, "man,this is so much more fun than road riding", YES!!!!!

She still wouldn't ride with me, but our son would bug her to take him over to the local park, all the time. She finally got sick of waiting for him in the parking lot, so she brought her bike, and tagged along. He was pretty accomplished already, and very patient, so he took her through all the beginner phases and teachings. Crossing logs, getting your ass back on down hill steeps, staying in the middle ring as much as you can, etc. 

She is now, a rider without compare. She's fearless, strong, very capable, and loves riding to death. Mud, bring it on, snow and ice, slap on my studs and let's get to it, she's game for it all. Our son will soon take off for college, and we'll have a lot more time for riding, just us, I can't wait. A buddy lives in State College PA, we'll be hitting him up more,she's a rock hound now.....

She's even gotten past the "you bought another bike??" phase. She now has a few in her quiver, just discovered the joys of the big wheels, and found SS to be not as horrible as she'd thought. As long as I keep tossing cool stuff on her bike(s) now and then, new bikes of mine, go unnoticed, suweet!

I may have her in the technical stuff some of the time, but her fitness is way better than mine, I'm kinda scared she'll rip my legs off. Love her to death, and I couldn't be more proud.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My wife is awesome at buying shoes and handbags.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*Haha this thread is awesome!*

Some updated pics..







My SO and my buddy







Rigid SS







Climb!


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Well, I managed to scare the crap out of my wife, shortly after we met, which made for a long hiatus before she hit the trails with gusto. Didn't mean to, and it was a long time ago, and she had no skills, or suspension, AND, 24" wheels. That rock garden just ate her alive.....
> 
> Fast forward 15 years. and we went back to the scene of the crime, this time, with our son in tow, as much for moral support, as kid pressure, "come on Mom, if I can do this, you can!" :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Nice Congrats!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

skullcap said:


> This thread is so nauseating.
> 
> I
> 
> ...


The good stuff...


----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well my wife and I are not where some of you are but we are off to a good start. We have been riding motorcycles together for a couple years and this winter I got her on a bicycle. Granted until spring she is only riding the trainer indoors, but she does that 6-7 days a week.

We will have her 29'er SS built in a week or so just in time for some spring riding. 

We also just decided we are going to do a 6 hour SS race togther this summer. 

I think we are going to have fun!


----------



## ForestHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

A litle too much exhibitionism, possibly.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

ForestHorse said:


> A litle too much exhibitionism, possibly.


ditto. posting pics of your wife's ass online is just weird.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Words cannot express how cool this thread is  


.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

ForestHorse said:


> A litle too much exhibitionism, possibly.


Huh? :bluefrown:


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

I built a bike for my wife last year and we started riding together. She's been a hiker and skier for a long time so it was a logical step forward. Having had twins we don't get out together as much anymore. Instead we take turns watching them and riding.
Even so we still get out together sometimes.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Pat (wife of 39 years) and I ride tandems both on and off road. The tandem solved a multitude of biking issues for us . I never have to sneak out to get a ride in with the boys. Its a whole new definition of riding "together". Highly recommended. My favorite thing I've heard about tandeming is "Whatever direction your relationship is headed in, the tandem will get it there that much faster"
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

I have been jealous ever since I saw the posts from you and Moose on the Earthriders forum in KC. I remember one post where you were talking seriously informed bike tech about your new ride, you guys are always reporting on great rides together which seem to happen all the time and then to post something like this is just icing on the Slackette cake.

You have set the bar high in looking for that Mtb chick to hang with.

Moose you are a lucky man.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

me and mine


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*i'll play*

Mel and I have been hanging/riding for a bit


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

giff07 said:


> "Whatever direction your relationship is headed in, the tandem will get it there that much faster"


Hence the common term for tandems of "relationship accelerators"


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> my wife and I hitting the trails on our recent Hawaii vacation. she's still a beginner, but I hope she gets more skilled. I wish she could get out with me more, but her job is very demanding with on-call hours, so on those nights, she has to stay home, even though half the time she never gets a call.


Nate, I was there, she rocked!! You and your wife were great to ride with.


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

You may have seen this pic on the Jeep thread. It's my favorite. You need a partner that'll go anywhere and do anything with you that's fun!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Sarguy said:


> You may have seen this pic on the Jeep thread. It's my favorite. You need a partner that'll go anywhere and do anything with you that's fun!


Awesome pic but it doesn't look like she's having fun


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Mel and I have been hanging/riding for a bit


i think he's telling you, your #1 in his book


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Since today marks 13 years that he's been kind enough to tolerate me as his wife, I'd like to give a shout out to my Precious. He's put his life on the line for our daughter + me, helped his mom with many medical costs, was a top notch assistant for bottle raising one of our kittens, and he's got this amazing dry sarcastic wit that many people walk away from thinking he's the meanest SOB they've ever met but I know better 

He's not on a bike with me *yet *but I can already see he's going to make a great trail partner some day. He is, after all, a great partner in so many other ways  When we went to vacation in Kauai we scaled some stream side rock jumps (while hiking) that I know I'd never get the balls to get over if on my own.

In 3 or 4 months I may be on here asking about what a good bike for him would be. :thumbsup: We're going to rent a bike from our LBS first though to see if he likes riding with me, and if his knees can take it.


----------



## Tweek218 (May 18, 2010)

upNdown said:


> I'm gonna go vomit.


Out of all the time's I've typed "lol" That actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## kirish (Feb 21, 2011)

Powpig...that's badass...what kind of bike is your dog riding back there?!?! ha-ha!!


----------



## rockhopperss (Feb 21, 2011)

I will start by saying my girlfriend is not really into mountain biking... 

BUT, she rides roads or canal path with me (or even smooth dirt trails shes fine with) on the Trek 7100WSD I bought for her after 5 months of dating. She didn't have a bike at the time and used my spare bike. She needed a bike that fit her, so I got her one. 

4 years later we are still doing well and She and I can't wait till spring. We both have some weight to lose, and we are planning on making our 20 mile trip as many weekends as we can this summer. We also have a tandem kayak that takes up some of our time. Yes, the so called "divorce boat" and we get along just fine on it  I will be riding along side her on the SS this year, going to try to use it most of the time for the canal path.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Know your audience. 
When I first met my wife, totally fit, I assumed she would be a natural at mountain bike riding and took her on what I considered a fairly easy ride. She cried. 
Now, several years later, she has embraced the road bike, tandem, and smooth non technical trail riding. Still no desire to get into the technical stuff, but you should see her do yoga......leaves me in the dust.........


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

It will be 10 years for us this year (but been together for 15). At Snowshoe this past August. She's a keeper.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

I see you two have been riding the Lawrence River Trails. One of my favorite after class rides back in college.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

Dang ! You guys make me jealous: I wish I could get my wife out of the house.. J/K 

Just "a few" shots of my wife.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

onbelaydave said:


> Dang ! You guys make me jealous: I wish I could get my wife out of the house.. J/K


Man....the 'house' is the outdoors ! Mega wife you got, congrats !

jd


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

onbelaydave said:


> Dang ! You guys make me jealous: I wish I could get my wife out of the house.. J/K
> 
> Just "a few" shots of my wife.


Unrelated, but I spend a good part of most summers in the area pictured. One of my favorite places in the world for some reason.

Alright, continue the thread! Haha.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

slackette and m00se, you two remind me of DancingBear & Catzilla from a decade back. Ever get the wanderlust to become one of the IMBA-ru traveling couples?

My BFF, married 17 yrs +. Photo is somewhere in Pisgah.










Her stable of bikes:
Redline SS. Some kinda special japanese chromo
custom Ventana El Salts
SC Blur (in photo above)
Orbea Alma HT
Specialized Roubaix Elite(?) its a roadie with 105/Ultegra.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

bingemtbr said:


> slackette and m00se, you two remind me of DancingBear & Catzilla from a decade back. Ever get the wanderlust to become one of the IMBA-ru traveling couples?
> 
> My BFF, married 17 yrs +. Photo is somewhere in Pisgah.
> 
> ...


It's funny you mention that..we were gonna apply for that gig.  
Nice pic by the way..:thumbsup:


----------



## darkness777 (Sep 14, 2008)

I got my wife mtn biking a little over a year ago, and she is getting pretty good at. Although, i do wish she would have riden more this past year but for some reason she wont ride without me...it kinda sux though cuz ive been in afghanistan for the last 10 months and the only riding she did was on my R&R when we went to bootleg canyon, but she killed it there and im proud of her. i think that she will be an even better rider than me soon after we get back and she rides more.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't wait for spring to really get here so I can take the GF out with my spare MTB. She's super excited - even if she's really only ready for rail trails. Gotta start somewhere! We have a blast snowboarding and crosscountry skiing so I'm hoping/assuming that it will carry over to biking! This thread is fun!


----------



## Muahdib (Apr 13, 2010)

Here is my wife. She's only been biking for about a year but she is learning fast and really enjoying it. Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## mountaindown (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm hoping that one day soon I'll have similar awesome stories to tell about my wife and I riding. She knows how much riding means to me and i can tell how neglected she feels when I go on weekend rides. And she thinks riding is pointless and "to much work".

I just recently (yesterday) bought her a new Kona as an anniversary present that I think she will assume is the worst anniversary present I could have bought her. But I am hoping she will accept it as a new leg in our relationship to bring us closer, even if she only rides it through town with me... At first 

She is my best friend and hopefully soon to be my new best riding partner. Any tips on helping me get her into it without forcing it upon her?


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

mountaindown said:


> I'm hoping that one day soon I'll have similar awesome stories to tell about my wife and I riding. She knows how much riding means to me and i can tell how neglected she feels when I go on weekend rides. And she thinks riding is pointless and "to much work".
> 
> I just recently (yesterday) bought her a new Kona as an anniversary present that I think she will assume is the worst anniversary present I could have bought her. But I am hoping she will accept it as a new leg in our relationship to bring us closer, even if she only rides it through town with me... At first
> 
> She is my best friend and hopefully soon to be my new best riding partner. Any tips on helping me get her into it without forcing it upon her?


Ask her if she would like to lead you on an easy ride through non-technical trail..always let her set the pace, and under no circumstances rush her or say anything derogatory about her ability. Leave you other male riding buddies out of it as well. Positive encouragement is your best friend through this. Make sure the bike fits properly, and she has proper riding attire, good bike shorts, helmet and gloves and hydration.

Let her progress at her own rate, and if you follow her don't follow too close...she may
feel rushed if you are right on her back wheel. If you lead, never let her out of your sight
and communicate frequently. Keep it fun and before you know it, she will be asking you to ride. 
Keep the pace easy until she is ready. Most of all have fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Muahdib said:


> Here is my wife. She's only been biking for about a year but she is learning fast and really enjoying it. Couldn't ask for more.


Nice and congrats! What part of Texas? I really enjoy the North Shore trail
in Grapevine. I'm in Arkansas, but business takes me to DFW often.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

mo0se said:


> It's funny you mention that..we were gonna apply for that gig.
> Nice pic by the way..:thumbsup:


Hit me up with a PM. If you want, i can get you DB & 'Ziller's contact information. You both can speak with them about the 2 years on the road and living the dream post IMBA'ru in Boulder, CO. DB still works of IMBA and 'Ziller is a freelance writer of sorts and mother to their offspring Slagathor-Megatron...weird name for the kid but, hey, their's is the only house on the block with it's own pump track. I've known the 2 of them for a long time. Good people to speak with, especially if you are throwing your hat in that ring.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

darkness777 said:


> I got my wife mtn biking a little over a year ago, and she is getting pretty good at. Although, i do wish she would have riden more this past year but for some reason she wont ride without me...it kinda sux though cuz ive been in afghanistan for the last 10 months and the only riding she did was on my R&R when we went to bootleg canyon, but she killed it there and im proud of her. i think that she will be an even better rider than me soon after we get back and she rides more.


Thanks for being "over there". May you return home to your family + friends safe and with many accolades as icing on the cake. Keep up your good work! What branch are you?

I'm hoping when my man gets back I can get him into MTN biking. We haven't ridden together yet, but hopefully will have some 2-wheeled togetherness stories to tell before not too long.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

mo0se said:


> Ask her if she would like to lead you on an easy ride through non-technical trail..always let her set the pace, and under no circumstances rush her or say anything derogatory about her ability. Leave you other male riding buddies out of it as well. Positive encouragement is your best friend through this. Make sure the bike fits properly, and she has proper riding attire, good bike shorts, helmet and gloves and hydration.
> 
> Let her progress at her own rate, and if you follow her don't follow too close...she may
> feel rushed if you are right on her back wheel. If you lead, never let her out of your sight
> ...


I agree. My wife started 3 months ago and when I ride with her it is her day. She leads and I just stay back and keep quite until she asks me a question. Every once in a while when we get past, she will say "go get them" and I will break off for a mile or two, take the pass back and then wait for her. It helps me get a fitness ride in without taking anything away from her ride.

The key is to never scare them or get them over their head. I got her on 2 trails that were too difficult and we lost a little progress so I am more careful on where I take her now.

We also went out with another couple a few weeeks ago and I noticed she had more fun in this group. She pushed herself harder and tried more stuff and this was at a technical track. On the ride, she asked that I lead and told me to stop when something difficult came up and explain it to her as she approached. This worked great and she tried everything that day. She did have one crash into a cold river where she went completly under water. She came popping out, spitting out creek water and laughing. She was cold for the next 2 miles trying to get back to the car but she had a blast.

I started her out on an entry level Cannondale and told her if she likes MTB then she can have a better bike later. Yesterday I ordered her a Yeti ASR5(she wanted a bike like mine but she didn't get the carbon) that will be a surprise to her. I can't wait to see the look on her face when I give it too her.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

mo0se said:


> Nice and congrats! What part of Texas? I really enjoy the North Shore trail
> in Grapevine. I'm in Arkansas, but business takes me to DFW often.


We are in DFW too!


----------



## darkness777 (Sep 14, 2008)

> Thanks for being "over there". May you return home to your family + friends safe and with many accolades as icing on the cake. Keep up your good work! What branch are you?
> 
> I'm hoping when my man gets back I can get him into MTN biking. We haven't ridden together yet, but hopefully will have some 2-wheeled togetherness stories to tell before not too long.


im in the army, and thanks for the appreciation, its nice to hear from people who actually support the soldiers. when i was home in january all i heard about was people protesting at soldiers funerals because they dont support the war. anyways im hoping i can ride a lot this year after i get back from here ive got orders to go to italy so im hoping i have fun there and can meet some people that ride. i wish you the best with getting your man into mtn biking.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Bailey44 said:


> I agree. My wife started 3 months ago and when I ride with her it is her day. She leads and I just stay back and keep quite until she asks me a question. Every once in a while when we get past, she will say "go get them" and I will break off for a mile or two, take the pass back and then wait for her. It helps me get a fitness ride in without taking anything away from her ride.
> 
> The key is to never scare them or get them over their head. I got her on 2 trails that were too difficult and we lost a little progress so I am more careful on where I take her now.
> 
> ...


That's awesome!! :thumbsup: We are planning a trip down to DFW Grapevine soon..like mid March..love the North Shore trails..both ways.


----------



## Muahdib (Apr 13, 2010)

We are in Abilene TX. I've ridden the northshore and really like it. Need to get my wife up there to try some trails.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

*Former significant other, current best friend*

















Sorry for the bad pics.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

My 3 favorite riding (or snowshoeing) partners!


























Not long after we met my wife (then gf) said she wanted to try mountain biking. Now I have a hard time keeping up with her!










We spend as much time as possible either riding or snowshoeing with our dogs!


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

Orders to go to italy! What luck!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Nice!*



slackette said:


> I'm dedicating this thread to Mo0se (my fiance) because he just kicks ass.
> 
> And now some awesome pictures by yours truly of my favorite person in the whole world:


But we all know the real reason, he's _rigid_! :eekster:

Seriously, great thread.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Suspension?*



mo0se said:


> Some pics from last two weekends....
> View attachment 558580
> 
> 
> ...


Blachhhhh.........


----------



## darkness777 (Sep 14, 2008)

taletotell said:


> Orders to go to italy! What luck!


yeah i thought so. and as far as i know im the only one in my company to be going.... i cant wait to ride the dh trails and meet some new people...i might even have to learn to pedal my bike if i find another couple to ride with.


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

My lovely wife likes to tandem, but that's the extent of her two wheel passion. However, she is very supportive of my passion, and got this for my last birthday.:thumbsup:


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

All this reminds me of my wife and I before kids....biked, climbed, ice climbed went on week long backpack trips....then we got Careers and two kids and well now not so much. While i would not trade the kids for anything!!! I do miss that time in our lives, a time I feel and fear will never return!


----------



## Jim Mac (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, I don't post much here, but here's a shot of my wife from a few years back at Plattekill.










I'm very lucky that she is also into DH and trail riding. Even after our son was born, which cut down on her riding a bit, she was super enthusiastic in supporting me - we had our 3 week newborn with us for a weekend race in VT. He's almost 4 now and I can't even count the # of races/Plattekill weekends he's been to. We've finally figured out a good ride system of splitting the day/lift ticket to keep her riding up. We've also worked out a good system of trail riding together weekly (good babysitter gig!).


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

clarkrw3 said:


> All this reminds me of my wife and I before kids....biked, climbed, ice climbed went on week long backpack trips....then we got Careers and two kids and well now not so much. While i would not trade the kids for anything!!! I do miss that time in our lives, a time I feel and fear will never return!


Don't worry, it will if you both want it tur 2 boys are now both married and we have a grandson. We have been through all kinds of school sports and activities, I coached both of their soccer teams( at the same time), fished , hiked, camped and biked with them while mom did not. Had a career as a construction manager and the wife in banking.
The point is we were also busy with our kids. Would not have missed it and there are no "do overs". However as they grew and started to leave us as empty nesters and retirement became a reality we decided to try a tandem bicycle since our abilities were so different. We now both road and MTB tandem around 6,000 mile a year and also spend a lot of time kayaking. Be patient, enjoy your kids, stay healthy and the active life with your significant other will return.
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

giff07 said:


> However as they grew and started to leave us as empty nesters and retirement became a reality we decided to try a tandem bicycle since our abilities were so different. We now both road and MTB tandem around 6,000 mile a year and also spend a lot of time kayaking. Be patient, enjoy your kids, stay healthy and the active life with your significant other will return.
> Ed and Pat Gifford
> the Snot Rocket tandem


I don't think you realize how scary the thought of not getting to go play until we are in our sixties sounds to us younger people.
My wife and I have been very tied down by school, kids and work. We are lucky to get out more than once a month together for a ride. Individually we are lucky to get out once a week.
We keep telling ourselves that, as the kids get older we will get a little more personal time, but you make it sound like we have forty more years before that will happen!
I love my girls and am currently a stay at home dad (except for working weekends) while my wife finishes school so I get a lot of time with them, but I am dying to get out and play again! When I am back in school and my wife is working they will be at daycare 9-5, and then we will get some riding (kayaking, hiking, swimming, dating etc.) in.
I know that sounds like the words of a bad dad, but there has got to be a happy medium that lets us be a couple as well as having children.:madman: 
Maybe I'll put them in half day daycare and just ride when they are old enough to babysit the younger siblings they are going to have eventually.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

*Very nice thread, slackette! Very!*

Hoping Tom and I get to ride with you two this spring.

Terry


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

hey, thats the tussey ridge! good stuff, let me know if you ever need a partner. my buddy and i will be hitting the trails often this spring since we won't be in town much longer.



MendonCycleSmith said:


> Well, I managed to scare the crap out of my wife, shortly after we met, which made for a long hiatus before she hit the trails with gusto. Didn't mean to, and it was a long time ago, and she had no skills, or suspension, AND, 24" wheels. That rock garden just ate her alive.....
> 
> Fast forward 15 years. and we went back to the scene of the crime, this time, with our son in tow, as much for moral support, as kid pressure, "come on Mom, if I can do this, you can!" :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Certainly try to influence them to take part in some of your passions, but I have to warn ya that as they approach teen age years their desire to express their independance has them moving away from most things mom and dad like to do. At least with boys anyway.( we have 2 boys). I did road race with my oldest son until he was in his early 20's. My wife and I used to have date night once a month and left the kids with a sitter. When they were high school age we had her mom(grandma) move in for 2 weeks and we went to the Florida Keys in Febuary. Make your times with just the two of you quality, not quantity.
Good luck to you and your family. 

Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem

PS- the 60's ain't so bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

I definitely look forward to doing things with the kids as they grow older. I grew up doing stuff with my dad. I just am having trouble imagining the next ten years.
We want a big family so I guess I better get used to it. My dad had six kids and he certainly stayed active. Now that he's an emptynester he just spends a lot more time sailing and xc skiing. I guess that will be me someday.
He's almost sixty and I think he would agree that it ain't so bad.

Thanks for the tips. I'll try to keep it in perspective.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

taletotell said:


> I definitely look forward to doing things with the kids as they grow older. I grew up doing stuff with my dad. I just am having trouble imagining the next ten years.
> We want a big family so I guess I better get used to it. My dad had six kids and he certainly stayed active. Now that he's an emptynester he just spends a lot more time sailing and xc skiing. I guess that will be me someday.
> He's almost sixty and I think he would agree that it ain't so bad.
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I'll try to keep it in perspective.


Those of us pushing 60 will tell you that it goes by too fast. Seems like just yesterday my youngest rode behind me on one of those single wheel/seat/crankset- half bikes that attaches to your seat post. She was maybe 5 or 6 and I still remember telling her to peddle faster to help me get up the hills to catch up to my wife and son. We did countless bike rides and to this day both my children still ride and have bikes they use at college. Great memories can be made on bikes!


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*Update..*

Slackette on the All American Trail


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*A nice surprise for Slackette*

I am the luckiest man..have to be. 

(X-post from 29er forum)

A gift from Slackette this Tuesday:

Felt Nine Elite Carbon!!

















You are the best!!!!


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

What a bike !! :thumbsup: 

Very happy for you both


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

balance_fit said:


> What a bike !! :thumbsup:
> 
> Very happy for you both


Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

On our honeymoon in Arizona last year...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Great Thread*

Shortly after my wife and I got married, I started asking her if she had any interest in riding. She really never would say. 
So I took her to my parents house one day and she took my mom's old bike (GF Sugar 4). We went out for a flat gravel road ride to see if it fit and what her thoughts were. Little did she know the plan was already for me to take that bike home for her to use. She still really would say if she was interested or not.
We took it home and she went out one day with me to try an easier ride with some climbs. I thought I had messed up, she hated the ride. She kept getting confused about which way to shift on hills, got mad that she could ride up such little hills, and was very frustrated in general. 
That winter she decided to start taking some of the spin bike classes at our gym. She took 2-3 classes per week all winter long and come spring was ready to try again. Only side effect of that was it took her a couple rides to learn when to conserve and when to go for it. The rest of the year was fun to watch, she was growing to love it more and more. Also getting excited about reaching each goal and climbing climbs she hadn't cleaned before.

That winter I built her a Voodoo Canzo 29er and let her pick out several of the parts on the build. She was blown away by that bike and hasn't looked back since. 
Most of the time, one of us is riding with friends, while the other is home with the kids. However when we do get out together it's always a blast. We've made it a point now for the last 3 years to take a kid free vacation, just so we can get some time out there together!!

I'll echo Moose's comments though, how you respond and act to your significant other during the first bit, makes a huge difference in the outcome!

Getting several couples together for rides is a blast as well. Next up, our girls are showing interest in the sport.


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

my wife

rode a local spot near our place in south florida.


she snagged a broken stick and wanted to change her hanger herself.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

she knows its not like a coat hanger right 

j/k

you ladys is fo rizzo my nizzo lol

that means pretty.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

A woman that enjoys getting her knees and hands dirty is a special one !


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

elsewhere said:


> my wife
> 
> rode a local spot near our place in south florida.
> 
> ...


That trail looks like boyette and congrats to everyone that gets their S/O on the trails I cant get mine to touch a bike LOL


----------



## Silver_Slug (May 10, 2005)

Nice.....but she's getting spooge on the carpet....


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Currently working on mine. 3 trail rides for her so far, and a turbo trainer in the shed next to mine so we can watch episodes of Alias and get fit at the same time. Hopefully it keeps on going long enough for some photo opportunities.

The bonus is I get to practice my wrenching during the inevitable upgrading to her old Shogun TrailBreaker.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

After a 7 year hiatus my wife can still ride trails well, all it took was a pretty pink bike!


----------



## TheoDog (Aug 12, 2010)

*Finally!*



Just1Gear said:


> On our honeymoon in Arizona last year...


A Lady on a singlespeed.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Muahdib (Apr 13, 2010)

Just wanted to check back in that my wife has had her first 2 crashes in the last few weeks which I knew would happen eventually. That has been my biggest fear that she would crash and not want to ride anymore, but so far so good! Both crashes were minor but it's good for her to see that a crash doesn't mean getting really hurt. Just a few bumps and scrapes. She has been awesome and its so much fun to watch her skills improve. Things I think she might not be ready for she has cleared and I can't wait for more.

-edit

Also to echo others, if your interested in getting your significant other on a bike take it slow and be as encouraging as possible. I tried to be that way with my wife and it really helped a lot. Don't push them to do something they're not ready for. It will come in time.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Did you say crash for the wife? Hope she didn't get these beauty marks...
And yes they're on her left leg; I'm still not 100% sure how they happened. :crazy:


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

^^^sexy


----------



## darkness777 (Sep 14, 2008)

elsewhere said:


> my wife
> 
> rode a local spot near our place in south florida.
> 
> ...


my wife fixes her bike herself too...well atleast what she can...


----------



## og1 (Mar 3, 2008)

okie_calvin said:


> Did you say crash for the wife? Hope she didn't get these beauty marks...
> And yes they're on her left leg; I'm still not 100% sure how they happened. :crazy:


That looks like big chainring carnage. Get her a bashring!


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

og1 said:


> That looks like big chainring carnage. Get her a bashring!


That's what I did. And if she likes the big ring you can get one of those huge outer rings or get her a 36 middle ring.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

....whenever my wife places her hands and feet on her bike to ride, i'm elated...If those hands and feet work towards fixing it....that's another story.....that's my role or i ride alone ! Well, she drops me anyway, so, i'll end up riding alone anyways !:thumbsup:


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

okie_calvin said:


> Did you say crash for the wife? Hope she didn't get these beauty marks...
> And yes they're on her left leg; I'm still not 100% sure how they happened. :crazy:


Don't care which leg or which side. Very attractive legs !


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

og1 said:


> That looks like big chainring carnage. Get her a bashring!


She's got one now, a little late but appreciated!

#gamechanger


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

balance_fit said:


> Don't care which leg or which side. Very attractive legs !


She'd appreciate that; all 35" inseam of her ...very long, makes it hard to get a bike to fit her. She rides a mens medium, every womens design bike we've looked at doesn't fit her 5'10 height.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

you my friend suck

EDIT: This was posted when the spammer had all his posts here.


----------



## pamtnbiker81 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wife and I on the Flume Trail on our Honeymoon two years ago. This was the first time I got her on a mountain bike. After this she brought up getting a bike a few times. We went and picked her one up last year and I think she's hooked. She's already asked when we can go for a ride this year. Its awesome that I can share my passion with my wife. She is even going to do some road events with me :thumbsup:


----------



## pamtnbiker81 (Sep 20, 2010)

Here she is tearing up the trail. I was amazed the way she handled herself for her first bike ride. There are some parts of the trail that can be a little hairy.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is an awesome thread. I just convinced the soon to be wife (getting married in May) to go on a ride with me and see if she likes it. I really hope she does since we live 10 min from the Uwharrie national forest.


----------



## backyard adventurer (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not going to post any pics, but my faithful riding partner is my best friend and boyfriend of almost thirteen years - fiancee, actually, but we both hate that word. He was with me when I was terrified to ride over a two-inch drop, and now he's with me on much bigger drops, climbs, etc. One day, we were riding a section of trail with narrow bridges and logs, and I was walking. He was riding ahead of me and stopped and said, we don't have anything else to do today; let's stay here until you get this. And he helped me try over and over - now I'm a balancing, bridge riding whiz. And I owe both my skills and my approach to him. Plus, we're each other's most reliable go-to. When my friends can't come out because of kids, and his friends are just plain lazy, or we're the only ones willing to ride into a dark rainy night, we've got each other. It's great!


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

okie_calvin said:


> She'd appreciate that; all 35" inseam of her ...very long, makes it hard to get a bike to fit her. She rides a mens medium, every womens design bike we've looked at doesn't fit her 5'10 height.


5'10" on a mtb, surely is an eye turner, head twister and rider menace !! My appreciation for her athletic beauty. You lucky guy !


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

pamtnbiker81 said:


> Here she is tearing up the trail. I was amazed the way she handled herself for her first bike ride. There are some parts of the trail that can be a little hairy.


I rode the Flume in 06. Those trails up there, with the lake distracting my eyes to the left, meant several close encounters with the granite wall on the right for me.... whoever can ride that line, on the first time, is a great mtbker to be !:thumbsup:


----------



## slackette (Oct 23, 2009)

I certainly never expected to see this thread thrive so well and I'm truly grateful to get to hear about everyone's great expierences. 
Moose has been beside me nonstop since I started riding and he has truly been the best coach/riding buddy. He is very sensitive to my fears, my endurance and my riding style. I have learned a lot from him and I continue to do so  He is the positive good force in my life, on and off the trail. I'm so happy that spring is here and we are getting to ride more, we have a few trips planned this year. Getting married soon and thinking of going on a nice honeymoon riding getaway


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

This is my wife on our honeymoon back in November 2009. We are at the Biltmore in NC. My wife had never ridden before we met, now she asks me all the time when are going on our next bike ride. It is truly a blessing to have your spouse to want to ride. 

I really like this thread, I am glad the OP started it.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

onbelaydave said:


> Dang ! You guys make me jealous: I wish I could get my wife out of the house.. J/K
> 
> Just "a few" shots of my wife.


Not bad for a "Grandma"..


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

balance_fit said:


> 5'10" on a mtb, surely is an eye turner, head twister and rider menace !! My appreciation for her athletic beauty. You lucky guy !


Stop, you're making me blush :blush:


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

slackette said:


> I certainly never expected to see this thread thrive so well and I'm truly grateful to get to hear about everyone's great expierences.
> Moose has been beside me nonstop since I started riding and he has truly been the best coach/riding buddy. He is very sensitive to my fears, my endurance and my riding style. I have learned a lot from him and I continue to do so  He is the positive good force in my life, on and off the trail. I'm so happy that spring is here and we are getting to ride more, we have a few trips planned this year. Getting married soon and thinking of going on a nice honeymoon riding getaway


Indeed, this thread is thriving ! I believe it's a sample of the many couples that mtb has brought together. Sometimes one partner is the mentor, other times the follower. Many are the one and only and best company to the partner. What i'm very sure about is that a ride without one's partner is just a ride. A ride with one's partner, always is, an epic !
Happy for your plans Slackette and Moose. Way to go, ride on !


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Great to read all of the stories of all of the happy couples.

When I met my wife, I had been an avid cyclist for years (a mountain biker for over 6 years), and she did not even know if she owned a bike. She had parked one in the racks at her apartment at the beginning of the semester, but hadn't checked on it in months. 

Six months later, I proposed with an engagement bike. She wasn't amused, so also got a ring. On our honeymoon, we went to Moab and her very first mountain bike ride was on the practice loop at Slickrock. 

Despite my being a knucklehead, she has stayed with me and enjoys riding now. We are celebrating 20 years together next week and still ride together when we can fit it into our schedules. Planning on a several day mountain tour together in the summer.

One pic from 1991 honeymoon in Moab and one from a 2008 Fruita ride on our 17th anniversary:


----------



## aaabronco (Mar 15, 2011)

Pfft love is overrated


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

aaabronco said:


> Pfft love is overrated


Love upgraded my wheels on the bike she got me.. 
She is the best!


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Does she have a sister????????????????


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

giff07 said:


> Does she have a sister????????????????


Yes she does..but she is not at all like her.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

My wife on a very rare ride with me. If it's not in the 70's and sunny with dry trails, she has no interest in biking. Being in the PNW, this means very few rides together, but when we do, it's always fun :thumbsup:


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Last night on an urban ride..


----------



## telemarc67 (Aug 5, 2010)

This is a great thread. One question though...how in the world do I post pictures? Bear in mind that I am 39 years old going on 4 years old when it comes to computer technology!


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

telemarc67 said:


> This is a great thread. One question though...how in the world do I post pictures? Bear in mind that I am 39 years old going on 4 years old when it comes to computer technology!


you need to host the pictures online first, using Flickr, Picasa, or some other picture hosting website. it is really easy using Picasa if you already have a Google account. then you go to the picture you have uploaded and click something that says 'generate link' or something equivalent, so that you have a URL, then come here and to post, simply click the button that looks like a photo in the post editor (insert image), and copy the link.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

mo0se said:


> Last night on an urban ride..
> View attachment 608610
> 
> 
> ...


Nice images and even better company !:thumbsup:


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

balance_fit said:


> Nice images and even better company !:thumbsup:


Thanks!

I finally got around to getting some decent pics of the new bike she bought me!























The night ride shot.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

telemarc67 said:


> This is a great thread. One question though...how in the world do I post pictures? Bear in mind that I am 39 years old going on 4 years old when it comes to computer technology!


Just click Post Reply and then scroll down and click on Upload Images ... no need to host it and link it and yadda yadda yadda


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

mo0se said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I finally got around to getting some decent pics of the new bike she bought me!


Awesome ! What a bike....My jaw has dropped and is draggin low...what a bike !! Congrats to both, you for having such a machine and her for having such good taste !


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is my SO. When i first met her she had an old Cannondale Raven that she loved to take out. I got her a pink Yeti ASR that she loves and climbs hills like a mountian goat. Best and easiest $$ I ever spent.
In Moab:








After going OTB. Like the smile.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

Pooch said:


> Here is my SO. When i first met her she had an old Cannondale Raven that she loved to take out. I got her a pink Yeti ASR that she loves and climbs hills like a mountian goat. Best and easiest $$ I ever spent.


And you've got a wonderful companion ! No ride is complete, or epic or nice if our SO is not there. :thumbsup:


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

Back in 1998, I met a girl that seemed like you typical girly-girl princess, you know the whole Sorority girl, tennis scholarship, oops I broke a nail type... I was wrong. Our first "date" was a round of disc golf. She also told me that while she'd only been a few times, she'd love to go mountain biking... Needless to say, I knew she was the ONE :thumbsup:










She shreds singletrack like one of the guys, but is always willing to hang back and instruct any newb's we've talked into trying the sport.










When I started dirt biking again a few years ago, she thought it looked like a lot of fun. She is now also rocking her own KTM, a 250XCFW.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Jerry, I've heard of wives becoming angrier or larger, but yours seems to have become blurrier over the years. She's slowly turning into a vampire! Regardless, happy trails. My gf feels that she misses everything when riding. She likes to stop every few feet and pick something up.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

She's been riding with me for 16 years!!!
I still love seeing her out-ride the guys on a group ride 



























































































Definitely paid her dues!




























For sure, my best friend!


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

jerry68 said:


> Needless to say, I know she was the ONE :thumbsup:
> 
> She shreds singletrack like one of the guys, but is always willing to hang back and instruct any newb's we've talked into trying the sport.


Absolutely ! It's so nice to have someone that knows how to ride and how to slow down for the newbies. So unselfish ! Congrats


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

stumblemumble said:


> Jerry, I've heard of wives becoming angrier or larger, but yours seems to have become blurrier over the years. She's slowly turning into a vampire! Regardless, happy trails. My gf feels that she misses everything when riding. She likes to stop every few feet and pick something up.


The blur is because she just keeps getting faster!!

Here is a pic of her on her Triumph Daytona 675...


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

She wouldn't be happy about this but she doesn't get on here so oh well.

Whiteface, all good:








Whistler noob:








It's log:








Hot!:








Us:


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

My wife checks this forum out from time to time, and I'm pretty sure she would kill me if I put a pic of her up here.


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Well.. I dont have any pics yet but the wifey just got her first mounatin bike!!!! (the boy has his first gear bike too!!) Ill post pics as soon as we can get out riding!! I still have 2 feet of snow in my back yard.
JEM


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*Another hobby we enjoy together*

Went to a gunshow the past weekend and ended up with these..
















It's her first time ever shooting, and she did really well! 
More hobbies together = More memories. :thumbsup:

p.s.

She's hooked


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Man, you guys got some serious disposable income. 

I think Kayaks will be our next endeavor.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I did the kayak thing already. I didn't like it as much as biking.


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

*+1 for kayaks*

The SO likes to 'yak, so I join her. It's a good upper body workout, you're on the water, and can swim to cool off.

She likes to (road) bike, but I'll never get her on a MTB.

So it goes.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

My plan is to mainly do river/creek kayaking. Class 3 and below. Nothing too life threatening. 

New Hampshire / Maine is a good area for this.


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

We "yak" as a family!! Its a good work out....
JEM


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

We've been biking since our very first date, a simple ride around campus... 20 years ago. She's a Wife, Friend, Mother, Lover, Peace and Tolerator of me. I would not be who I am or where I'm at without her.

A racer.



























A Crasher









A Hot Mommy


















A Roadie




























A 'Yakr



















...and Mini to my Mickey.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

idbrian said:


> She wouldn't be happy about this but she doesn't get on here so oh well.


Excellent photography and a very rounded companion ! She's an all around ! Congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## scottishyard (Jan 13, 2011)

Hoping to have some photos of my wife and I out on the trail this year. Those times are few and far between but ever so appreciated and very much enjoyed.


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

Ok here's my love of 23 years. Converted her from "Rail Trail Princess" to a "Trail Hoopin Huckster"


----------



## Brandon5132 (Feb 17, 2011)

This is my girlfriend Tamara, she started riding about 3 months and I enjoy every minute that we ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

We don't MTB, but we do ride together. She definitely puts up with me after 40 years of marriage


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*This past weekend*

We took a road trip up to visit our friend in KC, we had a good time!


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

It's always good to back home (we moved a couple years ago)


----------



## zkrazy (Jan 19, 2011)

This thread has me soooo jealous. Being single, new to the SF area and a little lonely, I fantasize a lot about a MTBing GF/future wife. The only problem is that I don't want to be a creep by hitting on women out on the trails, and I'm shy. Figure that's the last place they want to be asked out. Plus I need to get my sh*t together; furnish my apt, get a date worthy modern car, loose my beer gut (typed as I finish an Anchor Summer Beer....)


----------



## inteq9 (Dec 3, 2007)

Totally jealous of everyone's hot girlfriends!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

zkrazy said:


> This thread has me soooo jealous. Being single, new to the SF area and a little lonely, I fantasize a lot about a MTBing GF/future wife. The only problem is that I don't want to be a creep by hitting on women out on the trails, and I'm shy. Figure that's the last place they want to be asked out. Plus I need to get my sh*t together; furnish my apt, get a date worthy modern car, loose my beer gut (typed as I finish an Anchor Summer Beer....)


Looks to me like you are actually on the right track for a dream MTB woman. They can tell you put more effort and money into you bike b/c your apartment and car are POSs plus you drink quality beer.

Spend money you would have wasted on a car and put it into your bike(s) and keep riding. And when you come across people riding your direction ask if they want to ride together.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

inteq9 said:


> Totally jealous of everyone's hot girlfriends!


They are all mtbkers, so, they're even better looking


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

So many rockin' partners...good on ya all, ladies and gents.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

^^^ Somebody whack that mole.


----------



## blankqu (May 14, 2011)

what are you talking about?


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

Mikecito said:


> My wife on a very rare ride with me. If it's not in the 70's and sunny with dry trails, she has no interest in biking. Being in the PNW, this means very few rides together, but when we do, it's always fun :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: ....she'll like it more with time !


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

jncarpenter said:


> She's been riding with me for 16 years!!!
> I still love seeing her out-ride the guys on a group ride


We mtbkers like our ladies strong and dirty  porcelain belongs on museums !


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Happy times without spammers


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

Here's my Fiance on her first trip out into the countryside.

so proud of her! what a trooper doing the singletrack. 

she wasnt too amused by the scratches on her arm though.  

glad she's enjoying my passion. :thumbsup:


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-Cherry bomb...


----------



## slackette (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm absolutely thrilled to see all the couples who enjoy each others time or make the time for each other to do something fun together 
Thank you to everyone who has kept this thread going. I love seeing all the smiles and comments about everyone's significant other, really warms my heart 

It rained for two weeks here in Arkansas but thankfully the trails were rideable (gotta love those rocky trails), unfortunately, forgot my helmet at a buddy's house so I ran while my S/O rode  He is the bomb, that is just all there is to it, I wish everyone was as lucky as I was 

Btw, I'm definitely digging the gun shooting. Only working with a .22 now but looking at 9mm pistol or a .38 revolver. My S/O did awesome in accuracy at his first USPSA match, I'm learning a lot from him 

In addition to riding, fishing, and now shooting guns, we are looking at kayaks as well


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Kayaks are a lot like mountain bikes and potato chips. Its hard to have just one. Pat says that she can't believe I would ever only have one of anything. My reply is that the only thing I have one of is you, dear. It works every time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## day42 (Sep 23, 2005)

This thread is pretty cool. I've tried numerous times to get my wife to go riding with me. I bought her a bike when we were first together, but she didn't get into it. She's gone on a couple rail trails, ridden around down near the beach, and around town a couple times. I won't stop trying because I know if she gives it a legit chance, she'll love it as much as I do. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

Bailey44 said:


> I agree. My wife started 3 months ago and when I ride with her it is her day. She leads and I just stay back and keep quite until she asks me a question. Every once in a while when we get past, she will say "go get them" and I will break off for a mile or two, take the pass back and then wait for her. It helps me get a fitness ride in without taking anything away from her ride.
> 
> The key is to never scare them or get them over their head. I got her on 2 trails that were too difficult and we lost a little progress so I am more careful on where I take her now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

I like this thread, a lot. I got my wife into biking almost 2 years ago. She started on a Diamondback half hybrid, and then we got her a Specialized Rockhopper Disc. She loved riding that, and learned quickly. She has great balance, and her fear level is pretty low, which is a great combo.

Teeter at Ray's MTB in Cleveland last year.










Rock pile at our local trail last year.










This year, I upgraded her to an older, but much better bike. 2006 Trek Fuel EX7 WSD. This fits her a bit better, and she loves the full suspension so far. So far, just some pink ergonomical grips, a pink custom headset cap, and some pink star stickers, oh and Shimano SPD's are the only things done to it.

She is my best friend, and my significant other. She is also my favorite riding partner. I love to watch her learn, and conquer things that she thought that she couldn't ride. Last year, she was afraid to lead us...last week, she led almost 4.5 miles on our last trip out.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

slackette said:


> I'm absolutely thrilled to see all the couples who enjoy each others time or make the time for each other to do something fun together
> Thank you to everyone who has kept this thread going. I love seeing all the smiles and comments about everyone's significant other, really warms my heart
> 
> It rained for two weeks here in Arkansas but thankfully the trails were rideable (gotta love those rocky trails), unfortunately, forgot my helmet at a buddy's house so I ran while my S/O rode  He is the bomb, that is just all there is to it, I wish everyone was as lucky as I was
> ...


Guys take a demo paddle on standup paddle board ! Very mtb-like !


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

i suppose it's time for me to add to this thread. she likes to stake a claim for getting me into MTB since she tried to get me out on some paved paths a few years ago, which i thought were lame. but really it was just a re-awakening from a decade of being dormant during summer months due to my obsession with skiing.

here she is, first time out on real trails. note that it's march and still snow everywhere.









she had to be coaxed into this one...we've had a lot of rain this spring and even i was unsure to cross for the first time...









slowly getting into some more interesting features...the look on her face is priceless


















and one last one of my riding partner's wife getting aggressive


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

donkeykong0 said:


> i suppose it's time for me to add to this thread. she likes to stake a claim for getting me into MTB since she tried to get me out on some paved paths a few years ago, which i thought were lame. but really it was just a re-awakening from a decade of being dormant during summer months due to my obsession with skiing.
> 
> here she is, first time out on real trails. note that it's march and still snow everywhere.
> 
> ...


Were these taken at Rothrock/Tussey Ridge?


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

My girlfriend and I got into the sport together. But be aware that what can be a great source of bonding can also be a source of frustration. She is a decent rider but she doesn't have that drive that most men have to really push their limits and get better. Not that woment don't have that drive, i'm just saying it isn't as common in this type of sport extreme sport. So as we have progressed i have gotten a lot faster and better. Now i have to ride with her less in order to push my abilities and improve. Going on rides with her can be frustrating as she seems to have platued due to not trying to get faster and better. So my rides with the GF involve a lot of waiting, and a lot of time watching her walk her bike over things i know she can handle, and that i've seen her do harder than before. Encouragement from me doesn't help much, in that way that SO's don't like advise from you. If she rides well on a given day i will throw her many a compliment, but it has been a while since i've seen that. 

Just some food for thought, having your own hobby isn't so bad either. If you get your SO into riding you may also be creating a rift in the future when you want to ride without her here and there in order for you to improve.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Each ride will be different. There are good days, and then there are the days where it seems like it's her first day out. She may not share the same passion as you, or ever be technically equivalent skill wise, so you have to keep that in mind. 

Sometimes I will see my wife walk her bike over something that I know that she can ride, or has even ridden in the past. I don't say anything, because I know that she can do it. Sometimes, she just isn't feeling it, and I understand that. 

I try to leave all of the negativity at home, and just encourage her with support and love. Just her being out there on the trail with me shows me that she cares about me, and wants to be with me, and that makes me happy.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Pic of my wife riding in Whistler...

http://www.bikeparkphotos.com/Bike-Camp-Photos/2011/0528-DrtSeriesCrankitUP/17270076_BPTM8z#1312107366_tdDvhBC-XL-LB

She has progressed so much. Last season she had ridden a mountain bike maybe 10 times in the past, and then spent the whole season riding the bike park and learning the basics.

She just did the Dirt Series up here and having never done a drop before, 48 hours later did the biggest "Joyride" drop, and the middle GLC drop!

Makes me proud, but all of a sudden I am getting worried about her like she gets worried about me...


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Heavy Fluid said:


> Each ride will be different. There are good days, and then there are the days where it seems like it's her first day out. She may not share the same passion as you, or ever be technically equivalent skill wise, so you have to keep that in mind.
> 
> Sometimes I will see my wife walk her bike over something that I know that she can ride, or has even ridden in the past. I don't say anything, because I know that she can do it. Sometimes, she just isn't feeling it, and I understand that.
> 
> I try to leave all of the negativity at home, and just encourage her with support and love. Just her being out there on the trail with me shows me that she cares about me, and wants to be with me, and that makes me happy.


I'm definately not as calm about it as you, i admit. What really gets my goat is on the weekends, the only time i can get in a farther away and more epic ride, we get there and as you say "she isn't feeling it." We've got in some nice arguments over this. I have my days when i'm not feeling it also, but it isn't an option for me. The way i see it is that the decision on whether you are feeling it or not needs to be decided at your doorstep, not at the trailhead. That's that different drive factor that can be a problem. I will ride right through the not feeling it stage because i'm there, an hour from my home, with another hour of prep time invested. There are things she could do to better prep herself to get into the ride. She is aware of a certain preride diet and nutrition. She will not take it seriously and then i have to suffer with a hour drive for a 4 mile ride. So now before any joint ride i have to go through a checklist of things she needs to do to help her feel it; this creates it's own problems.

This is the hardest part about riding with your SO in my opinion.

I don't mean to focus on the negative, because there are plenty of positives. I just am merely pointing out to all the guys that wish their SO's would ride that it isn't always gravy.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree with what you are saying. It is very frustrating. My wife and I have gotten in those same arguments, and it never turns out well. She knows now that there is a bunch of prep in order to get a good ride in, and takes it pretty seriously. She is in charge of filling the Camelbak's with ice cold water, and making sure that we have the necessary stuff for the ride. I take care of the bikes, put the rack on, load them, etc. Because we do it as a team, I think that she feels like she is part of the activity, and takes it seriously. She makes sure that she eats properly before the ride. 

My wife has also sat a ride out in the past. She knows that there are days where I will want to go farther, and faster than how she rides. Maybe have her take a blanket and a book, and she can relax out in the sun, even a small picnic, and you just ride. An iPod, a nice book, and some sun will do wonders.....


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

pamt said:


> Were these taken at Rothrock/Tussey Ridge?


indeed they were. hopefully i didn't scare her off from all the rocks. the first pic is @ the entrance to lower longberger and she would definitely love that after all the trailwork this spring, but she hasn't been on it since the winter.

are you local to the area?


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

donkeykong0 said:


> indeed they were. hopefully i didn't scare her off from all the rocks. the first pic is @ the entrance to lower longberger and she would definitely love that after all the trailwork this spring, but she hasn't been on it since the winter.
> 
> are you local to the area?


I went up Longberger 2 weeks ago after all that rain and it was like riding a creek the whole way up. And yes I am from the area and ride Rothrock all the time.

Good for you getting your wife up there. My wife loves Raystown but wants nothing to do with Rothrock LOL


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

okie_calvin said:


> Did you say crash for the wife? Hope she didn't get these beauty marks...
> And yes they're on her left leg; I'm still not 100% sure how they happened. :crazy:


Those are just about the coolest looking scrapes I've ever seen :thumbsup:


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Heavy Fluid said:


> I agree with what you are saying. It is very frustrating. My wife and I have gotten in those same arguments, and it never turns out well. She knows now that there is a bunch of prep in order to get a good ride in, and takes it pretty seriously. She is in charge of filling the Camelbak's with ice cold water, and making sure that we have the necessary stuff for the ride. I take care of the bikes, put the rack on, load them, etc. Because we do it as a team, I think that she feels like she is part of the activity, and takes it seriously. She makes sure that she eats properly before the ride.
> 
> My wife has also sat a ride out in the past. She knows that there are days where I will want to go farther, and faster than how she rides. Maybe have her take a blanket and a book, and she can relax out in the sun, even a small picnic, and you just ride. An iPod, a nice book, and some sun will do wonders.....


The alternate things to do is a good idea.

We are going for an Epic tomorrow. I'll run her through the process so she is better prepared.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

pamt said:


> I went up Longberger 2 weeks ago after all that rain and it was like riding a creek the whole way up. And yes I am from the area and ride Rothrock all the time.
> 
> Good for you getting your wife up there. My wife loves Raystown but wants nothing to do with Rothrock LOL


not quite wife status yet  but yeah i figure if i just start her out on the rocky stuff then she'll think its normal and not freak out how "hard" it is compared to most places. is that wrong? haha. i actually would argue that raystown can be more dangerous with the constant speed you carry and all the opportunities for air time.

and fwiw, longberger is killer right now. just did a night ride last night and it's totally dry and fast. the re-routes make it ride like a brand new trail. i just about ran over a porcupine too, after a curve on one of the fast sections. the ****er just kept staring at me for a while, then turned around and walked down the trail for a good while before ducking into the woods. i was too startled to pull out the camera, being alone and at night and all...never came that close to some wildlife on the bike before.


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

awesome thread...I got my wife into mountain biking at the end of last summer, so far she is pretty stoked about it. Here are a few photos of what she does best...


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

Heavy Fluid said:


>


Hey! I know that rockpile :thumbsup:


----------



## Puzman (Apr 1, 2004)

BDKeg said:


> awesome thread...I got my wife into mountain biking at the end of last summer, so far she is pretty stoked about it. Here are a few photos of what she does best...


Where's that last shot of your wife climbing taken? Gotta love those long alpine rock routes! Looks like an awesome ridge climb!


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

BDKeg said:


> awesome thread...I got my wife into mountain biking at the end of last summer, so far she is pretty stoked about it. Here are a few photos of what she does best...


Wonderful companion ! XC ski and mtb alone are excellent fitness activities. Rock climbing...wow, you're rad !


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

Puzman said:


> Where's that last shot of your wife climbing taken? Gotta love those long alpine rock routes! Looks like an awesome ridge climb!


It was on Torrey's peak in Colorado. Sometimes it's tough to balance the mountain biking and climbing in the summer


----------



## skim500 (Dec 28, 2009)

You guys rock. Your area has so much to offer in such a short locale. Congrats.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

jerry68 said:


> Hey! I know that rockpile :thumbsup:


OK, I will bite. Where is it?


----------



## KBIZZLE (Apr 19, 2011)

I just had to share a pic to say I am so thankful that my GF is NOT a whiner  This is just after she had fallen in to a nice sized cactus...










Love riding with her as she is a great encourager and she isn't afraid to tackle or at least attempt the techy lines!


----------



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

Here is my babe, sorry the video didn't come out as well as I would have liked due to lack of skill on my part:


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

mountain biking rekindles friendships! my best friend, whom i rarely see, was the most recent victim of my "sure, bring your old wal-mart bike out onto the trails" pitch... this was 2 weeks ago... we've ridden 6 times since... we're meeting LBS today so he can do some parkin' lot pimpin'


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

zkrazy said:


> This thread has me soooo jealous. Being single, new to the SF area and a little lonely, I fantasize a lot about a MTBing GF/future wife. The only problem is that I don't want to be a creep by hitting on women out on the trails, and I'm shy. Figure that's the last place they want to be asked out. Plus I need to get my sh*t together; furnish my apt, get a date worthy modern car, loose my beer gut (typed as I finish an Anchor Summer Beer....)


Not that I have a lot of experience, but here is my experience as a mid 30's guy in the Bay Area. I dated briefly between my ex wife and my now fiance. There were quiet a few women on Match.com that were really into biking. From what I could tell, while there are some women that are really concerned about what you drive, how much you make, etc. (and when you meet these, run), but many that are interested in who you are, what you are passionate about, and that you are stable (i.e. have a job, have your own place, etc.).

I would say the most important things are a good personality, making sure you are showered and not a slob, have a clean car, and have a clean apartment (wipe that toilet seat). These are far more important that having cool furniture, a new car, or being rich.


----------



## skim500 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Passion Video*

Saw that not many posts lately on this thread. I remember seeing it and wanting to make a video. Thanks to tcheezy, watched several of his videos and was inspired.






<a href="http://vimeo.com/33405471">


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

guess i'll add! here i am, a couple years ago smiling for the camera while the poor bf fixed his broken wheel. i was riding a little bit before him, mostly easier trails on a crappy bike. he helped me get my first decent bike and i've been hooked ever since. but he has about 12 years of experience on me! he has to be patient....








our bikes snuggling








another pic from our trip. thats obviously not me.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

NicoleB28 said:


> guess i'll add! here i am, a couple years ago smiling for the camera while the poor bf fixed his broken wheel. i was riding a little bit before him, mostly easier trails on a crappy bike. he helped me get my first decent bike and i've been hooked ever since. but he has about 12 years of experience on me! he has to be patient....


Nice pictures Nicole, but I can hear the cyber-tinkling of all those dreams shattering gently on keyboards nationwide as people see them!


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

skim500 said:


> Saw that not many posts lately on this thread. I remember seeing it and wanting to make a video.


Thanks for allowing a peek into your riding life. Very well done video and wonderful landscape to ride around. Your neighborhood is rideable, that's such a blessing.

Be well


----------



## skim500 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the very nice message.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

skim500 said:


> Saw that not many posts lately on this thread. I remember seeing it and wanting to make a video. Thanks to tcheezy, watched several of his videos and was inspired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video. Really enjoyed the whole thing. Good Job.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> guess i'll add! here i am, a couple years ago smiling for the camera while the poor bf fixed his broken wheel.
> another pic from our trip. thats obviously not me.


Boy, that sure does look like Trail of Tears on Cape Cod.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

It sure is the trail of tears!!!


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> It sure is the trail of tears!!!


I ride Trail of Tears as much as I can. It one of Cape Cod's best kept secrets.

We call that BIG ROCK. It's right next to the Woop-D-Woops.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*An update..*

So we rode Saturday...









































She is 7.5 months along and still rockin her Single Speed.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

mo0se said:


> So we rode Saturday...
> 
> She is 7.5 months along and still rockin her Single Speed.


OMG! there's going to be a Moosette? Heaven help us 

I bet riding as long as possible is going to make for a much easier birth.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

modifier said:


> OMG! there's going to be a Moosette? Heaven help us
> 
> I bet riding as long as possible is going to make for a much easier birth.


The birth won't be very hard for me..


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

We have climbed together for decades, but she's never yet gotten fully into this MTB stuff:









Sonja leading a steep pitch on The Long Climb, Tahquitz









Red Rocks, maybe Frogland?









Touring in Utah


----------



## Disdom (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pictures everybody. Fantastic to see everyone sharing the adventure with the people that matter most. 
I finally got my wife on a trail as well, the going went very slow but she had fun and admitted it was more fun then her typical jogging routine. 
I'll get around to posting pictures when the forum rules allow me to... what a silly policy.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> We have climbed together for decades, but she's never yet gotten fully into this MTB stuff:


I'm sure Sonja is very athetic and fit for mtb ! Her climbing pictures show it. Impressed ! Why not mtb? Only she knows ...


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

This was before she ran over her purple Ellsworth Truth and stopped riding due to having babies 5 years ago.

She is getting an Specailized Myka for Christmas, gotta get her back in the game.


----------



## NoHg (Apr 4, 2007)

Here a couple of shots before kids. I miss riding with her. She's 8 years younger then me and was a McDonalds All American Hoops player and her athletic ability shows on the long climbs and techie stuff.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

mo0se said:


> The birth won't be very hard for me..


Slackette, you rock !


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

Slackette, where in AR.? Just rode Hobbs/Hidden Diversity 2days ago. Not often you can ride in sleeveless jersey in January.


----------



## RidinLou (Sep 5, 2011)

OKIE CALVIN

That is a sure nuff chain ring injury.

Likely like the one I got this last summer.

All of a sudden there is blood running down my leg . . . Not sure how it happened.


----------

